# Another update



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Just logged in to app and got yet another update. This is about number 10 since the first of the year. The only difference I see is that my availability is showing thru next Tuesday instead of just the current week. Strange


----------



## Nvts (Mar 2, 2017)

I got the Android 3.0.5616.0 update, and I could not get the verbal directions to work. I logged out and shut down the app and fired it back up. Nothing. I got all the keyboard clicks and button pushes via audio though.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Didn't know it had verbal directions.


----------



## Nvts (Mar 2, 2017)

Guess to be more technically correct, I lost my in app audio turn by turn navigation. Other apps are fine.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

I feel like the Amazon app runs terribly regardless of the number of updates they put out .. at least that seems to be the case for iOS.

If they would just put the app in the app store, it'd run a lot smoother because of the guidelines they need to follow to have it in the app store.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

But then anyone could access it they don't want that


----------



## rubivroom (Jul 26, 2016)

Nvts said:


> Guess to be more technically correct, I lost my in app audio turn by turn navigation. Other apps are fine.


Did you accidentally turn off the sound in the app. When using the nav, there's a few icons on the bottom, sound is one of them. You may have turned it off without knowing it. I know this from experience.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

That actually happened to me one time too. I had forgotten about that


----------



## Nvts (Mar 2, 2017)

rubivroom said:


> Did you accidentally turn off the sound in the app. When using the nav, there's a few icons on the bottom, sound is one of them. You may have turned it off without knowing it. I know this from experience.


Oh man, I bet I did that. Shame I can't find out till the weekend.

I never mess with that stuff, but I do seem to hit things too often when I carry the phone and a package at once.


----------

